# Frozen embryo IVF process?



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi
Can anyone summarise the process for using frozen embies for me please? I'm wondering how much it differs from IVF with EC and if the cost will be less?
Thanks for your advice
Mrs-G


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

It can depend on whether you do a natural or medicated FET cycle.

If you have a regular cycle and have within norm hormone levels, your clinic will go for a natural FET cycle (as I did in Aug/Sept). Basically you call on CD1 and have a follie tracking scan on CD9/10 then you call them when you get a ++ OPK and they put the embies back a couple days after O. Mine also gave me prog supps for the 2WW.

In a medicated cycle, you downreg as per a normal IVF and then take a supplement to increase your lining and the embies are put back when it reaches a certain thinkness (I think more than 8mm).

My FET cycle was £450, which was sooo much cheaper than the full IVF cycle we paid for. We've also just done an NHS IVF cycle and have 8 embies on ice (which cost nearly £1k to freeze).

Good luck!

Kyla
xxxx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Mrs G

You might get more responses on the FET board on this one...
The protocols vary depending on whether you have a medicated or a natural cycle - some clinics use natural cycles for women with regular cycles. I think some clinics always use medicated cycles in order to maximise the control they have.
I'm in the middle of my first medicated frozen cycle and this is what I've been doing: Down regulated for about 2 weeks (same as fresh cycle), and then 2 weeks of HRT to thicken the womb lining (as well as a lower dose of Buserilin - my DR drug). Then if the lining of the uterus is thick enough I will start the progesterone bottom bullets a few days before transfer. The embies are thawed the day before or the day of the transfer. They only take a few minutes to thaw apparently. My clinic freezes in batches of 2s and 3s, so they will keep taking out as many batches as they need to get 2 good embies. Then the rest is like a normal fresh transfer.

I'm not being charged any lab or clinical fees for the actual transfer because my fresh ET was cancelled after I'd paid for it. The HRT s a lot less expensive than the Mennopur - I think it was about £30-£40.

Hope this helps?

When is your FET scheduled for?

Loads of luck and baby dust to you
Cecilie


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Great, thank you for the info, really helpful. We are going through ICSI at the moment but Im trying to suck up as much info on what we do if it fails so I have a plan to get me through.
best wishes
mrs-G


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Aaaw - really hope your ICSI cycle works.
Cecilie x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Mrs-G (Im a Mrs G... too!) I was the same: I felt so much better knowing as much as I could about the process. In fact, having frosies to fall back on helped me get over the BFN on our first IVF and Im sure if that happens again I will plow ahead with FET this time too (although maybe we will get our miracle this time round). I hope you hit the jackpot first go though.

BTW do you mind me asking how much is ''ginormous weight loss''?


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Mrs G!
I know what you mean, Im very much a planning girl and I think having back up plans help me relax (apart from when I start obsessing about them as well as everything else!). I lost 4 stone is 4 months. Nothing like being told you are too fat for treatment to spur you on 
Best of luck to you. Where are you up to in your cycle?
Mrs G


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

This is the "Mrs G thread" - I'm a Mrs G too  

Loads of   to both of you.

Cecilie x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Spooky 
Good luck for tomorrow Cecilie, fingers crossed for you


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks Mrs G. Actually, I've been postponed till Wednesday 23rd. Must change my signature!!
Your good wishes are much appreciated though.
When do you test?
C x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Cecile (aka Mrs-G No. 3!)  Good luck next week. When I did mine I had two out of three embies survive. They didnt tell me unitl I was already on the train on my way there which was so scary! This time we have 8 on ice which I feel great about. I know I could get 2-3 goes at FET from those. I also know a few people from different boards that FET worked for (one even with twins). The lower success rates are usually only down to the fact that some embies dont survive the thaw. Its a 65-70% chance of thawing and 25% chance of success I seem to remember.

Mrs-G (No1)   Im 10dpo. Had two grade one embies put back on 9th Nov and now Im just waiting and waiting.
Wow! Huge congrats (pun intended) on your weight loss. That is superb! Im struggling with mine a bit too. Im just about ok (BMI of 29) but need to shed these last two stone (lost 1.5 earlier in the year). How did you do it?
DH & I were talking today and we said if these two havent stuck then I will use my three months wait between Tx's to lose 25-30lbs, if I can. Then at least we'll know that isnt one of the things causing us to fail. I can tick it off my obsession list.

Im testing (officially) 23rd Nov but probably a few days before that too. How about you?


----------

